# Is " jomashop.com " good to buy from ????



## Rahul Joshi (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am planning to buy a Hamilton khaki field titanium h70575733 and a Hamilton Khaki navy h77715553. And while searching came across this site called " Jomashop.com ", it is offering great discount of 30%. But the warranty is not manufacturer's it is a 2 year warranty of jomashop. Does it mean that they sell knock offs or what else ??? :-s:-s:-s
So I want you all great watch lovers to kindly put some light to it so that I can also get a authentic one and not get robbed for some knock off !!!!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Search the public forum for an infinite number of Jomashop threads.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Search the public forum for an infinite number of Jomashop threads.


+1. And a very recent one. I had a good experience.

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Active thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/alert-jomashop-update-2401450.html


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Search the public forum for an infinite number of Jomashop threads.


Just infinite? f2 must be slowing down since last I bothered checking in.

Beware the vocal minority but, still, caveat emptor. I deal with them. YMMV.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought my 2 Hamiltons from them with no problems at all.
You can also find Jomashop threads in the affordable section. They seem to pop up all the time.


----------



## Rahul Joshi (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your replies..|>
Just want to know few more things about the warranty of the watch if I buy from Jomashop as I can find both +ve & -ve posts.
Being it a grey market, does the watch comes with the manufacturer's warranty card as well or only the sellers warranty applies??? :think:
Sorry about such a question, I know nothing about watches just trying to buy my first automatic watch.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Only the seller's warranty will apply.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

The reason Jomashop is so cheap, is because they're not an authorized dealer. As such you will not get the manufacturer's warranty from them.

I have purchased from Jomashop in the past, and always been very pleased, but I haven't had to use their warranty yet.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

I just received a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical from jomashop with no real issues. This was my first time ordering a watch from them. The only minor gripe I had was that the watch hadn't been properly secured to the pillow in the box so when I opened the box it was laying on its side in the corner of the watchbox. It seems to be ok but still pretty annoying considering its a mechanical timepiece. Also you can usually find promo codes online with a little bit of searching to help bring down the price on certain models.


----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a great experience approx. 6 months ago ordering from them. No issues at all!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

can't really say but I just bought a planet ocean for the best price I've ever seen at authentic watches. It was free overnight shipping, 5yr warranty with them. Picked them over joma shop


----------



## tzakiel (Jul 19, 2012)

I've just received a Hamilton watch from Jomashop and it did not include any manual at all. I knew the warranty would not be there but no manual? Is that usual?


----------



## TheWatchmaker (Sep 26, 2015)

30% is not that far off from what you can get from an authorized dealer, with the added benefit of the manufacturer warranty. At this price level it's worth checking w/authorized dealers.


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

TheWatchmaker said:


> 30% is not that far off from what you can get from an authorized dealer, with the added benefit of the manufacturer warranty. At this price level it's worth checking w/authorized dealers.


TheWatchmaker: You're from Stoneham & I live in Gloucester now. When I was a young man, I rented in Stoneham for 3 years (early 90's) I'll never forget China Moon & Stoneham Pizza! CM was nothing special but as I recall it was opened late from my drunken' nights in Boston.

He's correct you can usually get 30% from a AR dealer in many cases. Jomashop has been outstanding for me. Purchased an Oris Aquis, Hamilton Pioneer Field Khaki, Deep Blues, Seiko's & 6-Fossil watches. Yeah...Fossil I know, but I love their designs! All came in perfect. never had to use their warranty (fingers crossed) I would purchase from them without hesitation. Plus, they do offer a 30 day return policy with no strings attached. I did return a Fossil that had a problem within 2 weeks of ownership & exchanged it without a hiccup.


----------



## TheWatchmaker (Sep 26, 2015)

Stoneham Pizza is still great Greek pizza.... China Moon is still here too! I play out at the Rhumbline in Gloucester from time to time too! Small world

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## meisterfoo (Oct 23, 2015)

placed an order for a khaki mechanical on saturday evening here in Australia. payment was pending on paypal until this morning i receive an email from the shop saying the watch wasn't in stock and delivery time is now 1-2weeks later.

3 hours later i get an email with a tracking number from joma saying my order has shipped via UPS. Tracking checks out fine. Have to say their procurement chain may need some working on, and praying the UPS parcel actually contains a watch!


----------

